# Fisher EZ-V plow problem



## Dodge_Ontario (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, 1st post, sorry to make it a "I have a problem" post!

I bought a 2001 Dodge 3500 4x4 cab/chassis single cab short with a Chrysteel dump box and a Fisher EZ V plow, it is an ex NY state schoolboard truck w 47,000 miles. The plow came with the truck, which was installed by a dealer when the truck was new. My first snow plow..... I have not used it at all.

Anyways, today I moved the truck and when I raised the plow a bit with the hand control it went up as it should, then I gave it an extra raise to make sure it was all the way up, and when I did that the plow motor just kept running, and keeps running non stop. I can still move the plow in all directions but the motor just keeps running (at least that is what I think is happening here). I moved the truck around the yard but in a 3 min span it drained my battery and the volt guage was near zero. I unpluged the plow power connection to stop the motor, and noticed the wires were getting warm. I stopped the truck for a few hours, reconnected the plow power, then it operated correctly for a couple swipes and angles then it started running full time again..... I tried to research on here but cannot find the same problem - maybe a relay problem? Can't be the motor, it seems to run fine for it to operate the plow?

All I can say is the truck was well maintained, but it was a salt truck too and was hardly ever run at highway speeds, shifter is worn, door hinge sloppy. Needs some trans work (solenoid, adjustment, etc), complete blast and paint of the dump (well maintained truck, poor at washing the salt off!) 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Replace the motor relay. Before it burns to the ground. :salute:


----------



## Dodge_Ontario (Mar 4, 2012)

*Relay*

Thanks very much for your response... Wow, never crossed my mind. I guess that sucker would burn, given how quick the wires heated up, especially if I would have walked away unaware of it. Then the whole barn I park it in would be on fire! Does anyone know the part number for the relay? Is it a Fisher dealer part or can a generic one be bought ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I won't recommend generic "one size fits all" no name relays as its too easy to get in trouble with them, more so for reliability than anything. OEM relays are generally fine for a while so they're acceptable, or better yet if you want a great upgrade over an OEM unit get yourself a Trombetta Bear Contactor relay. Never have to worry about them.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure it is avaiable aftermarket, pull the old one, if there isn't a dealer around go to a napa or the like, TSC has some parts too. A western one should work as well. Personally I go to the dealer for probably half the stuff or better, it is easier. I'm a firm believer in face time when you don't need to
Be there will get you better service when you do need it....at least that is the theory.


----------

